# colcar



## belén

Bon dia a tothom:

La paraula "colcar" la empreeu als vostros entorns?

Ho vaig pensar perque sempre que veig gent a les cintes mecàniques de l'aeroport o al metro que no camina, només _colca, _penso que no hi ha manera de dir això en castellà apart de "se columpia" però no m'acaba de.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sincerament, no l'havia sentida mai. I és que és una paraula amb un "aire" tan mallorquí que segurament la feu anar vosaltres i prou. Mira que hi diu el "dicciu": colcar.

Belén, ens pots donar un exemple d'ús. Diries "com es colca la gent" en el sentit que caminen a poc a poc?


----------



## belén

Ja havia vist "cavalcar" al diccionari i si, es pot "colcar a cavall" però més que res ho empreem com a "montarse en" per exemple:

He anat a Port Aventura i he colcat a quasi totes les atraccions. 

I en quant a les cintes mecàniques de l'aeroport, el que jo volia dir és que  hi ha gent que quan puja a les cintes, no camina, es deixa dur per elles, es a dir, colca... És un doll però ho volia dir en castellà i m'ha vingut aquest dubte.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs em fa l'efecte que en castellà seria "se sube" o "se monta". Sens dubte això de *colcar* ha de ser molt mallorquí, o, si més no, de les Balears en general. Ara ja sé una paraula més de les vostres (la vostra col·lecció de joies! )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Torno a ser jo, Belén. És que quan algú fa que em piqui la curiositat... Sobretot si aquest algú es de sa Roqueta...

Escolta, llavors, vosaltres, com en dieu d'un *gronxador*? 

I allò que diem informalment que algú es "columpia" (sic.) o que es "penja" a l'hora de fer una feina, vosaltres què en dieu? _En Tomeu sempre es colca molt i mai no acaba la feina a l'hora_?

Curiositat...


----------



## belén

Hola

Si *gronxador* és mecedora, doncs li deim *balancí. 

*A l'altre pregunta no te se contestar com ho diria, però si dir-te que no diria colcar en aquest contexte.

Adieu!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Balancí*, o sigui que els nins mallorquins van al parc i el pugen al *balancí*, no al *gronxador*...

Merci, Belén.


----------



## belén

No, es veu que no m'he explicat bé...pensava que gronxador era mecedora en castellà. 
Balancí = mecedora

Gronxador no se qué és, com es diu en castellà? Columpio? Si es això, doncs crec que li deim engronxadora, bastant parescut...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, sí, és això.


----------



## chics

Hola! A Menorca també es fa servir colcar o coalcar (s'escriu així?) per muntar a un lloc. No em sona per quan es penja un ordinador...


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo no la faig servir "colcar", no sé si entendria el que em diuen. 

Salut!

Mei


----------

